# need database driven dynamic charts to be made



## abhijeet2021 (Oct 31, 2011)

HI

i need to prepare some dynamic database connected graph. Now thing is i just started learning php and not still comfortable using advance programming logic. Can someone help me with some chart tools which i can connect to my database data and create charts. Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 31, 2011)

Check these...

1. pChart | a PHP Charting library

2. JpGraph - Most powerful PHP-driven charts


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2011)

try fusion charts !


----------



## asingh (Oct 31, 2011)

abhijeet2021 said:


> HI
> 
> i need to prepare some dynamic database connected graph. Now thing is i just started learning php and not still comfortable using advance programming logic. Can someone help me with some chart tools which i can connect to my database data and create charts. Thanks



To vague to answer:

1. What is the DB in.
2. Row depth.
3. What type of graphs.
4. Update frequency of DB.
5. Security constraints.
6. Deployment method you have in mind.


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Nov 2, 2011)

the graphs will be part of internal interface that i am developing for our business team. Now i am not a programmer but am learning php and coding as i learn for. Queries are gonna be complex for the output but thats not a problem for me. Am using xampp and my company database is on postgres. For local dump of some data am using mysql


----------

